# Tile over vanity formica?



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm not a pro, just a long-time DIYer. I've seen tiling over formica done both ways (by pros). Most screw down a thin layer of cement board over the formica, but since it doesn't shrink and expand like plywood, I've also seen one or two just apply the thin set and tile directly to it. 
Let a pro in here tell you which is best. Personally. I would go with the cement board, which is what the pro who did to our kitchen counter tops when we had tile installed over the old formica.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------

